

Varnish author finds "the design approach taken in SPDY deeply flawed" - gioele
https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/http20.html?

======
lsaferite
It's a bit of a dishonest headline. He is taking issue with all three of the
HTTP/2.0 candidates. The only one he really cuts any slack for is the one
where he participated in the draft specification.

For you to post a link to the article and call out SPDY specifically points
out your personal bias. While you are obviously entitled to your own bias,
trying to use something like this to spin negative publicity for SPDY is just
annoying.

Much better to let people formulate their own opinions on the matter.

------
hardwear
www.varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/http20.html?#spdy

